# Josh 6:8



## clark thompson (Jun 25, 2015)

Joshua 6:8 King James Version (KJV)
8 And it came to pass, when Joshua had spoken unto the people, that the seven priests bearing the seven trumpets of rams' horns passed on before the LORD, and blew with the trumpets: and the ark of the covenant of the LORD followed them.

Joshua 6:8
Rotherham 8 And it was so, when Joshua had spoken unto the people, that, the seven priests who were bearing the seven rams’ horns before Yahweh, passed on and blew with the horns,—the ark of the covenant of Yahweh also coming after them. 

These are my thoughts.
They followed God’s instructions, we should also follow His instruction for us.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 26, 2015)

clark thompson said:


> These are my thoughts.
> They followed God’s instructions, we should also follow His instruction for us.



That's surely true.

Perhaps even more central to the account is the truth that the Lord leads his people into battle. They can march out with confidence and strength because he is with them. See Ch. 1:9.

We too advance against sin and evil with confidence and strength for the same reason.


----------



## clark thompson (Jul 20, 2015)

Joshua 6:9 King James Version (KJV)
9 And the armed men went before the priests that blew with the trumpets, and the rereward came after the ark, the priests going on, and blowing with the trumpets.

Joshua 6:9 
ECB 9 and the equipped walk at the face of the priests who blast the shophars; and the gathering walks after the ark going on and blasting with the shophars. 


These are my thoughts.
War was coming to Jericho whether they were ready or not and the Lord will lead the way, we the Lord comes we better be ready because He will come whether we are or not.


----------



## Ken (Jul 22, 2015)

clark thompson said:


> These are my thoughts.
> They followed God’s instructions, we should also follow His instruction for us.



I do not believe our salvation is based on obedience; thus, none would be saved. Though, I do wounder what plans God has for us that we do not receive because of disobedience; for example, Saul lost his kingdom in the very beginning of his reign because of disobedience:
1 Samuel 13:13–14: _13 And Samuel said to Saul, “You have done foolishly. You have not kept the commandment of the LORD your God, which He commanded you. For now the LORD would have established your kingdom over Israel forever. 14 But now your kingdom shall not continue._

Moses was not allowed to enter into the promised land because he did not believe the LORD and sanctify Him in the eyes of the children of Israel:
Numbers 20:11–12: _12 And the LORD spake unto Moses and Aaron, Because ye believed me not, to sanctify me in the eyes of the children of Israel, therefore ye shall not bring this congregation into the land which I have given them._

Is this what Jesus means when he offers us a second rest unto our souls if we take upon us His yoke?
Matthew 11:28–29: _28 Come unto me, all ye that labour and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. 29 Take my yoke upon you, and learn of me; for I am meek and lowly in heart: and ye shall find rest unto your souls._

Charles Wesley wrote a song with this in mind; though, some who disagree have altered the second stanza of the song according to their own bent: "Love Divine, All Loves Excelling"

I wonder how many tears there will be in heaven as we learn about the opportunities we missed because of our unbelief, disobedience and lack of ambassadorship in representing our LORD and Savior? 

God bless you and keep you,
Ken


----------



## clark thompson (Aug 17, 2015)

Joshua 6:10 King James Version (KJV)
10 And Joshua had commanded the people, saying, Ye shall not shout, nor make any noise with your voice, neither shall any word proceed out of your mouth, until the day I bid you shout; then shall ye shout.

Joshua 6:10
ECB 10 And Yah Shua misvahs the people, saying, Neither shout, nor have your voice heard, nor any word go from your mouth, until the day I say, Shout! then, shout! 

These are my thoughts.
We sometimes are best to remain silent until God has us react.


----------

